
Slack’s New Logo Became a Lightning Rod For Bad Things on The Internet - minimaxir
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/nicolenguyen/slack-new-logo-design-backlash
======
mulmen
Why did they redesign it at all? The old logo references the character that
indicates channel names. Perfectly reasonable for a chat app. Now that they
are going public maybe they should change the logo to “$” so people know the
company has changed focus.

Also it’s frustrating they call the new logo an “octothorpe” because that’s a
name of the “#” character they used for their previous logo.

Apparently this was designed by the same people who came up with the
uninspired “H” logo for Hillary in 2016. My initial reaction to that was “a
shift to the right”. Which may actually align with Clinton’s moderate
political views but was probably the wrong message.

~~~
saagarjha
According to Slack, because it looked better on more backgrounds:
[https://slackhq.com/say-hello-new-logo](https://slackhq.com/say-hello-new-
logo)

~~~
neonhomer
It would look better if they left it on a white background, but it's
constantly on a purple one and it looks so amateurish.

------
toss1
This trend of having new logos twisted into something repulsive may not be
only a social or social media trend.

Perhaps it is also the result of the current design fashion to create ever
more abstract logos, seeking some ideal abstractions of the company/product's
value proposition.

The thing is, the more abstract a graphic is, the more open it is to new, and
often repulsive, viewings.

The original 1976 Apple logo [1] could not redily be mistaken or recast for
much of anything other than Newton about to be hit on the head with an apple.
The following logos are also pretty clearly the fruit, although the current
one is getting pretty abstract.

By the time you get to Slack's new logo, well, it's sufficiently abstract as
to be essentially a Rorschach Inkblot Test -- anybody can overlay anything
they want, and on Twitter, they will.

Also, in these days of rapid change, adding yet another change, particularly
to workplace items (as mentioned in the article), is just another piece of
cognitive load that people don't need, and so will be a source of irritation,
not pleasure.

Tread carefully...

[1] [http://www.graphicart-news.com/interview-with-rob-janoff-
the...](http://www.graphicart-news.com/interview-with-rob-janoff-the-designer-
of-the-original-apple-logo/)

------
Aloha
This largely seems like the fluff from a bored internet.

~~~
britch
I will never understand "People are Mad on Twitter" stories

~~~
Aloha
This seems to be most of what twitter is, like 1/3rd of it is anger,
manufactured outrage, or or some sort of virtue signaling related outrage.

------
wilg
I don't feel good about the surprisingly large number of "if you complain
about the Slack logo you don't care about justice or the welfare of others"
takes.

------
timdiggerm
I stand by the idea that the worst thing about the new logo is that it's not
angled anymore. Even just tilting the new logo looks better.

